# Operations Lieutenant Brandeis University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Operations Lieutenant*
Brandeis University 
in Waltham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/11/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Number: *R0006780
Brandeis University is delighted to announce a career opportunity as an Operations Lieutenant. Brandeis offers a generous and competitive benefits package including paid time off, health, dental and vision as well as a retirement plan match plus free tuition. We offer a flexible schedule and an opportunity to work with a dedicated and fun team at our beautiful campus in Waltham, MA with free parking and other perks.
Reporting directly to the Chief of Public Safety, the Operations Lieutenant works directly with the Chief to advance the re-imagining process for Public Safety. The Operations Lieutenant will be considered a senior leadership position and assist in the administration and coordination of campus-wide public safety activities. They will oversee the process of state accreditation, POST requirements, and assist in advancing and improving operational readiness through a variety of technological updates within the department.
*Essential duties include:*

Provide leadership to supervisory personnel. Direct, aid, assist and instruct personnel in the proper methods of fulfilling their assignments.
Respond to all major crime scenes on campus, directing and coordinating department efforts and responsibilities.
Develop goals and objectives for line operations designed to improve services and promote quality initiatives continuously.
Participate in campus safety and welfare programs such as ALERRT courses, threat assessment teams, sexual assault response teams, and Community Living staff training.
Assist in developing policies and procedures to maintain consistent and effective operations while ensuring conformity and compliance to the Commission on Accreditation for Law Enforcement Agencies, Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission, and the Massachusetts P.O.S.T. Commission standards.
Ensure consistent application and enforcement of departmental rules, regulations, policies, and procedures. Ensure all supervisory personnel effectively respond to all instances of neglect of duty or violations of departmental rules, regulations, policies, and procedures.
Identify and attend to department personnel's training and professional development needs, including Acadis, in-service, and other POST mandates.
Oversee the nighttime auxiliary operations of Public Safety, i.e., Safety Escort service, security officers, and student workers, BEMCO EMS
Oversee development and coordination of major university events and department-sponsored events, including, but not limited to, deployment of officers, coordination with federal, state, and local law enforcement and governmental agencies, and afteraction evaluations for future planning needs.
Periodically review written crime and incident reports to ensure completeness, accuracy, and conformity to FBI Uniform Crime Report procedures and the regulations of the Federal Campus Crime Awareness and Campus Security Act of 1990.
Maintain open communications and positive relations with the appropriate divisions and bureaus of the Waltham Police Department, the Massachusetts State Police, the Massachusetts Office of the Attorney General, and other federal and state law enforcement agencies to ensure effective collaboration on law enforcement activities.
Represent the department and the University in matters related to safety and security in order to develop relationships, create an atmosphere of mutual respect and understanding, and maintain open communication.
Represent the department and Chief in meetings with student groups, the various components of Student Life, General Counsel, Facilities Administration, other administrative and/or academic departments.
Maintain an active and visible presence within the university community and actively participate with relevant university committees.
Promote good relations between the University, The American Coalition of Public Safety (Formerly the New England Coalition of Public Safety), and all members of the department; strengthen cooperation and teamwork at all levels; build morale, foster an attitude of recognizing goals, and work with personnel to achieve them. Foster a diverse, inclusive and equitable culture to promote public safety, understanding and respect across all facets of campus life. 
Uphold equal-opportunity and anti-harassment policies.
Meet periodically and jointly with the Chief and union officers to facilitate communications.
Maintain a thorough knowledge of the collective-bargaining agreement and serve as a resource for supervisory staff.
Resolve conflicts and maintain open communication with patrol personnel.
Assist the Chief in the development of problem-solving policies and strategic and long-range planning; initiate training areas related to established strategic and long-range plans and community and departmental needs.
Initiate and/or work with the members of the department and the university community in defining and implementing problem-solving techniques related to law-enforcement service delivery.
*Position Requirements:*

Physical/Environmental Demands: Physical demands are those in excess for sedentary work; must be able to remain on feet for extended periods of time, stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, climb stairs, balance, walk, and run; must be able to access all facilities on foot; must be able to conduct visual surveillance of individuals and surroundings; must be physically able to operate and communicate using a variety of machines and equipment including baton, automobile, office equipment, radio, telephone, etc; work includes considerable exposure to unusual elements, such as severe weather/ temperatures and loud noises; work environment involves moderate exposure to hazards and physical risks to personal safety.
Ability to work various shifts specifically evenings, nights and weekends.
Advanced studies in the safety-related field are desirable.
Ten (10)+ years supervisory experience in Law Enforcement, with strong preference given to college or university experience including 5 years of supervisory experience.
Proven experience in law enforcement technology programs - C.A.D., CJIS, CCTV, card access, COPLINK.
Proven experience as a past accreditation manager, ability to draft departmental policies and procedures.
Proven administrative and leadership skills as well as strong communication and written skills.
Ability to exercise good judgment, sensitivity to individual needs and perceptions and ability to act with tact and diplomacy.
Experience in developing training programs.
Successful completion of pre-employment medical/physical as required by the university, inclusive of drug and alcohol testing with no restrictions.
Successful completion of the pre-employment psychological examination, as determined by a qualified independent psychologist.
Successful completion of the Commonwealth P.O.S.T certified academy.
Valid Massachusetts vehicle operator's license.
Valid certification documentation for First Responder First Aid course and CPR.
Successful completion and passing of criminal background and driver history check.
Must be able to obtain and retain a Massachusetts Class A license to carry a firearm.
Brandeis University is committed to providing its students, faculty and staff with an environment conducive to learning and working and where all people are treated with respect and dignity. Toward that end, it is essential that Brandeis be free from discrimination and harassment on the basis of race, color, ancestry, religious creed, gender identity and expression, national or ethnic origin, sex, sexual orientation, pregnancy, age, genetic information, disability, military or veteran status or any other category protected by law (also known as membership in a "protected class").


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

On their FB page I saw they had a 2K sign on bonus offer for new hires. When’s the last time you saw a sign on bonus for a PD..Shows how desperate some PDs are now to hire now these days


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Southern states have been doing sign on bonuses for a couple years now.
there was a Southwest agency (NM, AZ or NV, I’m drawing a blank) that offered over 10k


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

A lot of Maine agencies offer sign on bonus.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Tango_Sierra said:


> On their FB page I saw they had a 2K sign on bonus offer for new hires. When’s the last time you saw a sign on bonus for a PD..Shows how desperate some PDs are now to hire now these days


Thanks to “police reform”/POST, being full-academy trained is now a very valuable commodity. People with the R/I Academy might as well wipe their asses with their diplomas, for all the good it does them.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

WMA7787 said:


> A lot of Maine agencies offer sign on bonus.


I’m just not use to seeing them here in Mass ever… competition for a job use to be fierce


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Roy Fehler said:


> Thanks to “police reform”/POST, being full-academy trained is now a very valuable commodity. People with the R/I Academy might as well wipe their asses with their diplomas, for all the good it does them.


Not necessarily true. If you can manage to bridge over and have the required hours of road experience, you’re “full time academy trained”…

It’s up to the hiring agency to decide whether or not to accept it.

With policing the way it is, if you have a good head on your shoulders, you’ll probably be able to hop on to a town FT.

A lot of municipalities and colleges in central Mass are accepting the bridge academy trained officer.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Foxy85 said:


> Not necessarily true. If you can manage to bridge over and have the required hours of road experience, you’re “full time academy trained”…
> 
> It’s up to the hiring agency to decide whether or not to accept it.
> 
> ...


That’s a lot of “ifs”, and based on what I’ve seen of Bridge graduates, I wouldn’t touch them with a 10 foot pole. I attended a training recently where there was a Bridge graduate who was at LEAST 100lbs overweight.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Roy Fehler said:


> That’s a lot of “ifs”, and based on what I’ve seen of Bridge graduates, I wouldn’t touch them with a 10 foot pole. I attended a training recently where there was a Bridge graduate who was at LEAST 100lbs overweight.


Reserve academy doesn’t have a monopoly on fat bodies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Reserve academy doesn’t have a monopoly on fat bodies


The PT tests at the real academy weed them out.

Do you realize how grossly obese someone is when they’re 100+lbs overweight? And this wasn’t an old vet who graduated the academy 30 years ago, the Bridge just started within a year.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Roy Fehler said:


> The PT tests at the real academy weed them out.
> 
> Do you realize how grossly obese someone is when they’re 100+lbs overweight? And this wasn’t an old vet who graduated the academy 30 years ago, the Bridge just started within a year.


Like I said theres no monopoly on fat cops with reserve academy. 

Plenty of buddies who blew up like ticks in the next couple years after the full-time. 

Anyone who qualified for the bridge had to already be working. More comparable to a non civil service transfer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Roy Fehler said:


> That’s a lot of “ifs”, and based on what I’ve seen of Bridge graduates, I wouldn’t touch them with a 10 foot pole. I attended a training recently where there was a Bridge graduate who was at LEAST 100lbs overweight.


It sure is - nothing is guaranteed. It will certainly depend on the individual applying and what he can bring to the table. Education, fitness for duty, experience, training, etc etc.

However I know of many towns that are utilizing the bridge as a way of getting FT guys without the wait. They’ve already been working PT in whatever town, have already been trained, are vetted, etc., and it’s an easy transition.

Towns need the bodies. Some are currently working FT under waiver until they complete the bridge.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Like I said theres no monopoly on fat cops with reserve academy.
> 
> Plenty of buddies who blew up like ticks in the next couple years after the full-time.
> 
> Anyone who qualified for the bridge had to already be working. More comparable to a non civil service transfer.


If you’re 100+lbs overweight during a fake academy, that doesn’t bode well for the future.

Of course there will be FT Police Academy graduates who will gain significant weight after graduation, but in my experience, those are very much in the minority. By not having any PT entrance or graduation requirements, the “Bridge” has set themselves up for total failure.

If FT Academy graduates “blow up like a tick” after the academy, with stringent PT entry and graduation standards, what do you suppose that morbidly obese “Bridge” graduates are going to do after graduation?

I can’t even begin to describe how horrified I was when I saw that “Bridge” graduate, with the fat rolls literally lapping the gunbelt 3 times.

Is that really who you want to be working with, backing you up on a hot call where you’re fighting with someone?


----------

